# White/Shishko debate



## Scott Bushey (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if the debate Thursday will be over the internet?


----------



## Laura (Oct 18, 2006)

A reliable source told me it wouldn't be live.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 21, 2006)

Was anyone present for the debate? If so, how did it go?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 21, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> Was anyone present for the debate? If so, how did it go?



scott he commented on the debate on his website; may want to check it out there.

www.aomin.org


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 22, 2006)

Yea, I saw that Matthew. It doesn't look as if Alpha and Omenga recorded it.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.opcli.org/display.php?id=15

Here it says that the all recordings will be available soon.


----------

